# Best Replacement Creative Suite icons?



## texanpenguin (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi,
I despise the icons that came with Photoshop CS and Illustrator CS - I want them to look nice, and to conform to the other icons on OS X.

None of this 'file type pokes out of the left' nonsense.

I found one replacement set http://www.macalicious.net/graphics-factory/icons/ but it's got the stupid file-name thing still. I do like the way they incorporate the feather. I think some sort of middle-ground between the Adobe way and the macalicious way would be good.

Has anyone thought all this before and could save me hours of ferreting about?


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 24, 2005)

You could download candybar (www.iconfactory.com, I think) and create your own icons.


----------



## Mat (Apr 25, 2005)

I think perhaps you mean IconBuilder for the creation side (www.iconfactory.com).  Anyway, make your own or just don't worry about them.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 25, 2005)

No, I mean CandyBar. http://www.iconfactory.com/cb_home.asp


----------



## texanpenguin (Apr 27, 2005)

I have plenty of ways of *making* icons, but I was hoping it wouldn't come to that .

If there's some desire for them, I'll take the job on, though.


----------

